# Mille Lacs Netting



## Flick

The natives have started netting on Mille Lacs. They didn't wait until total ice out and apparently they've lost over 100 nets under the ice due to the wind shifting the ice sheet around.

Netting makes most people sick, and this really is putting people over the edge. How many thousands of pounds of walleyes are going to be wasted on this deal?

This needs some media attention.

Here's a good link to a discussion going on about this stuff.

http://www.idofishing.com/forum/showfla ... art/1/vc/1


----------



## Bustin Lips

:******: :evil: :eyeroll:


----------



## goosehunternd

Thats rediculous


----------



## blhunter3

I have been preaching about that for years. We need to do something about stuff like that. :bs: that its their heritage. They need to catch up with the times and the current. It sick, I was at a res. and I found dead northern all over and I ask a local and he said that they are Shat fish. So I did some more asking around and they only want the walleye, everything else they toss on shore.


----------



## Skip OK

I followed this pretty closely when it was at the Supreme Court.

First, the state of MN never had the right to regulate fishing by the Mille Lacs band on lakes covering about 1/2 of the state. Period.

Second, it appears that the ND DNR understood this fact; or at least they understood that pushing it in court would be likely to have this fact become law of the land. That's why they agreed to the power sharing agreement.

Third, the people to blame and get mad at here are neither the Tribe nor the DNR; take it out on the groups that banded together to take this on up the ladder. THEY. on behalf of MN fishermen, lost everything that got lost.

The facts of the case are as follows. Please note the entire absence of discussion of the bestway to manage the lakes--this wasn't a wildlife managment arguement it was a real estate fight. I'm going to use Tribe for the Mille Lacs band, State for MN, and Feds for Federal Government.

1. Tribe "owned" all land (including hunting and fishing rights) in what is now WI and about 1/2 of MN. This was prior to 1837

2. Feds entered into a treaty with Tribe, in 1837, in which Tribe ceded their surface rights to (modern day) WI, but RETAINED all hunting and fishing rights over the entire area. This retention could be legally abrogated by Exectutive Order.

3. When what is now MN wished to enter the Union, the President at that time issued what subsequently was determined NOT to be a legal Exectuive Order (the reason is not legal had nothing to do with the fishing rights) abrogating the Tribes right to fish and hunt, preparatory to MN enetering the Union.

4. The Supreme Court essentially ruled that since the Executive Order abolishing this right was illegal, the Tribe continued to have the right to hunt and fish without permission from the State. Since the right to hunt does not include the right to trespass (unlike in ND) the main effect of this ruling occurs on public waters (Mille Lacs for example)

If you really want to stop this, you can petiton the President to issue a new Exectutive Order denying the Tribe their treaty rights. Please understand however that the Tribe could retaliate by closing ALL the lakes covered by the treay to non-Indian fishing, and then netting all of them 24/7 for the length of time it would take to run this whole issue back up the Court system. It shoudln't take more than 20-25 years.


----------



## USAlx50

:******: :******: Every year this issue gets my blood boiling, thanks for sparking it up again Flick! Especially with the walleye situation where it is lately..

I have family that runs a resort on the Lake and believe me, there is more then just the netting that they get screwed with. BS like Mille lacs county tax dollars going to improve roads and other areas on the res (do the natives on the res even pay taxes?). Mille lacs county is already one of the highest taxed counties in the state from what Ive been told. Its obvious that things have gotten out of control with resorts going under left and right and the natives buying up resorts. I will NEVER step foot in the mille lacs casino and its unlikely I'll spend time in any of the others.

-P.S. Flick give me a call sometime before/during opener, I'll be out there!

Brody


----------



## fubar

hmm...


----------



## Flick

Here's another thing that sucks. People have witnessed the Indians throwing dead northerns back in the lake that were caught in there nets.

Once they hit their quota of any game fish species, they must stop netting. So to get around this they throw northerns back in the lake since the quota on them is much lower than that of walleye. Really ****** me off.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I don't like the whole netting issue, but I feel that if they were given that right for taking their land, they should be able to do it.

However.............

Make them do it with no modern technology. The way they do it now, they take way too many fish in a short period of time. Make them paddle around in handmade, birch bark canoes, and make them throw out hand woven nets. They wouldn't be able to harvest nearly as many fish if they were still netting them the way they were when the treaties were signed.

It would also be good if they limited the harvest during the spawn.


----------



## snow123geese

They need to get out there with some fishing poles instead. This netting needs to stop or if it doesn't get stopped they could just at least wait until the ice is off the water so the net full of walleyes doesn't get lost under the ice and the fish die in there.


----------



## AV

Some one need to go out there and cut there nets...atfer they losse a few they will get the picture....


----------



## ruger1

I understand that they are not even utilizing all the walleye they catch. I have a friend who is a garbage man. His route includes the Res. One dumpster he picked up had 17 unprocessed walleye in it. That's just the ones he saw.


----------



## Matt Jones

You know what else was in the 1837 treaty that the Supreme court upheld?

-A group of 3 or more Indians is considered a war party and can be shot on site off the reservation.

-A drunken Indian can be shot at any time.

There's several more that I can't think of off the top of my head. What I don't understand is how they were able to pick the parts of the treaty they wanted upheld. Clearly it was an outdated document.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Video of this years gill netting...notice the vehicles they are driving?


----------



## tim.sirek

The Tribe having the right to net the fish out of Mill Lacs and other lakes is one thing. Is the state of MN absorbing all of the cost of replenishing those walleyes also in the treaty?


----------



## Jer_Londgren

Wow. Oh yeah, they only lost about 12 nets and an estimated 40 pounds of walleyes. In Minnesota any one can net whitefish, and they do, and they have to throw back all other fish, and they do. Dead Walleyes by the hundreds are dumped back into the lakes by white guys every year around here. But thats ok because they are white? I have fished mille lacs and seen all the dead walleyes washed up on shore from Da white guys using lindy rigs, maybe those should be banned. Bottom line they have the right to do it. They are doing nothing wrong by netting. But I have noticed ignorance and racism seem to run in the same gene pools. Definition of ignorance, ( the condition of being uninformed or uneducated, lacking knowledge or information.) I come to this site to learn things and help others, not to read about a certain race getting slammed for something that they have a right to do.


----------



## Jer_Londgren

The tribes have there own fisheries. Yes alot of people catch walleyes stocked by native americans.


----------



## USAlx50

Jer_Londgren said:


> Wow. Oh yeah, they only lost about 12 nets and an estimated 40 pounds of walleyes. In Minnesota any one can net whitefish, and they do, and they have to throw back all other fish, and they do. Dead Walleyes by the hundreds are dumped back into the lakes by white guys every year around here. But thats ok because they are white? I have fished mille lacs and seen all the dead walleyes washed up on shore from Da white guys using lindy rigs, maybe those should be banned. Bottom line they have the right to do it. They are doing nothing wrong by netting. But I have noticed ignorance and racism seem to run in the same gene pools. Definition of ignorance, ( the condition of being uninformed or uneducated, lacking knowledge or information.) I come to this site to learn things and help others, not to read about a certain race getting slammed for something that they have a right to do.


Having a right to do something and disrespecting the resource are two separate issues. Is netting after the spawn to hard? It just so happens that the amount of fish taken by nets has a lot to do with the fact people have to release those fish brought up from the depths in the summer heat.

What fisheries are stocked by natives that everyone benefits from?


----------



## ruger1

Jer_Londgren,

I see you are from Walker. So I'm sure you witnessed life on the Reservation. If you look at the issues on the Red Lake Res as well as on Mille Lacs Res, you start to see a trend.

Look at the way they live. The degraded conditions of their homes, streets, yards. That kind of lack of self respect carries over into other aspects of thier lives. Fishing and netting for example.

Americans supporting the indians on the Res. I say Americans becuase they all want to be a sovern nation, until it comes time to restock a lake, pave a road, plow a road, ect.

I've paid for the resources we are discussing here. Paid for them with taxes and license fees. How have the reservations contributed? Sure they may throw the state of MN a bone here and there. But it's no more than a pitiful attempt at PR.


----------



## ruger1

Honestly, we have it lucky. You should see some of the Reservations I've hunted and fished down in Nebraska. I've never seen so much garbage. Garbage all over in the woods as well as in their homes and yards. It's heart breaking.


----------



## deacon

If people really wanted to make a statement they would stay out of the casinos and use it as a bargaining chip. But do not see that happening. As with any thing money talks!


----------



## ruger1

Deacon, I couldn't have said it better. When I lived near Mille Lacs, the lot was full 24 hours a day. Didn't matter what time I drove past there. I always used to ask someone if they hit the casino when they were *****ing about the indians. Usually the answer was yes. So sad.


----------



## blhunter3

deacon that is the only reason why I have stayed out of the casions. All of hte res. I have been on where just piles. Junk all over, flithy, and the disrespect towards everything. My uncle taught on a res. in MT and he was saying the only reason that the res. are so bad is because the tribal elders scared the kids. He said that they make up lies and how mean the white man is. That why they never leave. If we want to fix the problem we need to get rid of this sovern nation stuff or at least we should quit giving them money. If they want to be their own nation fine. But then they should not be part of the USA.


----------



## Bustin Lips

Jer Longren, 
Ignorance is bliss.
everybody but you has a legitamate argument for their rage. You however stated something that is so untrue and ignorant. Ban lindy rigs, now that is plain stupid.


----------



## deacon

blhunter3 said:


> that is the only reason why I have stayed out of the casions.


I am with you, I do not support as I do not agree with their netting of fish. As soon as they quit netting I will suport casinos. Anyway a guy needs all his cash these days for bait and gas, not to mention the beer.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay

Actually no one has a legitimate reason for their rage. All I've seen so far is a standard collections of stereotypes, gossip, rural myths, and sheer ignorance to justify a mind set already made up. The thread began with the statement of 100+ lost nets on Mille Lacs due to ice movement. No proof was given of that number, but the thread took off from there. We visited Red Lake, North Dakota, Nebraska the Wisc. spearing tribes. Netting might be OK if done out a birch bark canoe...but you can't lock one class of signors to a treaty in history without locking all of 'em. No one wondered what kind of 1837 sport fishing equipment should be adopted for all non-Indian sport fishermen on Mille Lacs. Everyone seems to be under the impression that they have given the Mille Lacs tribe something. Quite the opposite. The initial agreement worked out by the Tribe and MNDNR was to be for between 2-7% of the Mille Lacs recources. It was also going to be geographically specific. The treaty rights which had already been won and were in place in Wisc. Wisc. cut a deal with the Tribes and decided not to take it to the Supreme Court 'cause Wisc knew they'd lose, and the consequences would be a lot worse. MNDNR also knew this as did the State Attorneys General Office who was brokering the original agreement. Unfortunately citizens groups just couldn't leave it alone and convinces some of the MN. state legislators to go to court. This was with the sainted Bud Grant as spoksman preaching "citizens sharing the resources" in a show of hyprocacy nearly unmatched at the state capitol, and thats saying a lot. It must be remembered that Bud two years before exchanges some of his land at his cabin site in Gordon Twnshp, WI. with the Township Board. A designated state trout stream ran thru Buds property and under a township road, thus giving the public access to their stream under raparian rights. Guess which roadway got condemned and transferred to Bud Grant giving him a private designated trout stream which the citizens still must stocked and maintain for him? Yeh! "Citizens sharing the resources!!!"
In any event the state of Minnesota went to the US Supreme Court, and got hammered, as everyone predicted. Now the Tribes got 100% of all resources in the ceded territory, which got reduced to 50% through negotiation. Remember the Tribe wanted to negotiate originally for 2-7%
But I degress. Some contributors think the treaty language allows three or more Indians off res. to be shot, but if drunk the bag limit goes down to only one! Another feels the way to teach Indians respect for natural resources is to cut nets. of course that particular Federal Offense carries a $10,000.00 fine. Even worse a cut, lost, gill net goes right on fishing. So that solution would remedy an accidental loss by a purposeful act against the very resources he purportes to be concerned for. I noticed dead "Indian" northerns, lack of self respect, and "filthy lazy animals." The tribes along with our state government have developed co management plans for the shared resources in the ceded areas, which are working great here in Wisc. One contributor mentioned the lack of concern for spearing in Wisc. It's because its basically a non issue here with the vast majority of Wisconsin citizens. Of course my personal favorite is the elders scaring chldren to stay on the res. by lying to them about how mean white people are. They don't need elders as long as they've got a PC and internet access. Now what about those 100+ lost nets?


----------



## Chuck Smith

I don't like seeing the netting during the spawning. I wish they did it a different time. But the netting is there right by a legal document.

But the talk about the wasted fish I find hard to believe. Look at that video. They where cleaning the fish ASAP...these fish they net don't go to waste.

I was up on Mille Lacs after a pro walleye event. I saw hundreds of dead fish on the shores and out on the lake. I asked people back at the landing they say they see this trend after every walleye event. Because of the slot many fish need to be released. Now these fish are wasted.


----------



## ruger1

Lil Sand Bay,

I stand by my words. I've seen the way reservations and it's inhabitants take care of thier lands and waters. I've seen the garbage everywhere, even deep in the woods. Like I said, we are lucky. Our reservations are not as bad as those I've described. However they are still not up to what I would consider par.

I get the impression you have self respect. Assuming that, I also assume that flows over into respect for others as well as nature.



> lack of self respect, and "filthy lazy animals."


----------



## USAlx50

Chuck Smith said:


> I don't like seeing the netting during the spawning. I wish they did it a different time. But the netting is there right by a legal document.
> 
> But the talk about the wasted fish I find hard to believe. Look at that video. They where cleaning the fish ASAP...these fish they net don't go to waste.
> 
> I was up on Mille Lacs after a pro walleye event. I saw hundreds of dead fish on the shores and out on the lake. I asked people back at the landing they say they see this trend after every walleye event. Because of the slot many fish need to be released. Now these fish are wasted.


Pro walleye event? :lol: You mean you didn't happen to be there the one wednesday of the summer where one wasn't going on? It doesn't matter what day of the summer you are there, there is going to be dead fish floating. When that many fish are brought up from 23-30' in warm summer water and then the vast majority have to be released there is going to be a mortality rate no matter how careful fisherman are. That said, many walleye fisherman still have a catch and kill mentallity and dont have a friggin clue how to handle fish accordingly. With the slots where they are, there are going to be floating dead walleyes for a long time to come unless people stop going there because of lot #'s and slot regulations.

Some of the comments reguarding natives were getting close to crossing the line. Do a lot of res's look run down? yes, but that doesn't mean people need to make broad generalizations.


----------



## Chuck Smith

USAx50...

What you said was my point exactly. Many more walleyes are getting killed and not used by ordinary everyday fishermen than what is not getting used by the Native Americans.

Some of these comments get my blood boiling.


----------



## Jer_Londgren

Heres a bit of info for the 2008 mille lacs fishing season........(The slot is intended to keep the weight of Mille Lacs walleyes caught within the 2008 angling quota of 307,500 pounds. Another 122,500 pounds of walleyes may be taken from the lake by eight Ojibwe bands.) So who is damaging the lake again? enlighten me somebody, other than a racist ******* please. My wife and our two kids are native american. I live on the reservation and work for the reservation. There are a few rugged towns on the rez, but they are cleaning them up. The vast majority of those "run down" homes and yards are inhabited by non-indians and/or natives that do NOT use their rights to fish or hunt. These neighborhoods that you say are so bad are no worse than the white-trash meth towns in the area. 
Leech lake has its own reservation fisheries program and they stock alot of lakes around the area. Red Lake has a fisheries program. Oh yeah Red Lake, the home of the two mile long school of crappies. Then the word got out and 10,000 vehicles a weekend were fishing for them. You can't catch many any more. Did not take long for the non-natives to mow through that like a virus. Leech Lake has been a dead sea until recently due to a huge restocking effort. They blamed that on the cormerants until they found out they were mostly eating perch. Over fishing was the problem. 110,000 acres hammered to nothing by anglers. Can't blame the indians for that. My comment on banning lindy rigs was sarcasm. If you didnt pick that up then Im sorry. the reason so many people rip on the indians is because they can do something that we cant. Netting for example. Yeah once again some of the comments i have read fall into the ignorance and racism catagory. And some are just down right rude.

P.S. thank you to the conservation minded non native who introduced millfoil to leech lake. Us uncivilized locals appreciate it. 
Bustin Lips thats sarcasm also.


----------



## blhunter3

My personal thought on the indians netting or even having the own nation is a waste of my tax dollars. I think that they need to get over what happened to them. Sure it was wrong what our ancestor's did to them, but come on its a done deal. And as far as what my uncle has told me about his teaching expereince in a MT res. he said it was horrible, he never had a full class room. They were always gone. The same with coaching, never knew who would show up. We have done many nice things for the indains but they don't show respect for it. Sure there are many other races that do the same but they don't have anything handed to them.


----------



## whitehorse

blhunter3 said:


> And as far as what my uncle has told me about his teaching expereince in a MT res. he said it was horrible, he never had a full class room. They were always gone. The same with coaching, never knew who would show up. We have done many nice things for the indains but they don't show respect for it.


I think it's a lack of understanding of cultures. I may be mistaken but native americans have a loose sense of time, never late or early. I think it's better to take an insider perspective on things like Jer londgren was able to do and for the educated response that lil sand bay was able to provide as well. There were others that gave knowlege based findings....

net on.. didn't see anything wrong with it (except if it occures during spawn), especially cause it's going to good use.

jer londgren says it best when he compairs any "rez visits" to a lotta white trash areas... we all know its true....

seems like this thread has stayed pretty civil even though it's filled with ignorance and racism.... I especially like the "look at their vehicles", cause lord knows native americans should only own a vehicle that is older than 1990 or has a doughnut on the tire.

Sportsmans hurt the lake, then blame the rez....


----------



## Matt Jones

Jer_Londgren said:


> Heres a bit of info for the 2008 mille lacs fishing season........(The slot is intended to keep the weight of Mille Lacs walleyes caught within the 2008 angling quota of 307,500 pounds. Another 122,500 pounds of walleyes may be taken from the lake by eight Ojibwe bands.) So who is damaging the lake again?


How many people from those 8 bands represent those who net? A couple hundred maybe??? If that?

How many hundreds-of-thousands-of-people utilize the lake for sportfishing?

The point I'm making is that per capita, the tribes take much more then any person does sportfishing the lake.

Your are 100% correct that the tribes take less then the state. But per capita it isn't even close. Don't misrepresent your numbers saying that the state is at fault for taking more then their share.


Jer_Londgren said:


> My wife and our two kids are native american. I live on the reservation and work for the reservation.


Hence your bias. By looking at some of other things you've said, they are as racist as anything anyone else has stated. Just in your case, it is biased (which could also possible be viewed as racist???) from the other perspective.


Jer_Londgren said:


> Oh yeah Red Lake, the home of the two mile long school of crappies. Then the word got out and 10,000 vehicles a weekend were fishing for them. You can't catch many any more. Did not take long for the non-natives to mow through that like a virus.


What an absolutely ridiculously racist thing to say! Jer, would you care to inform me why the crappies were so abundant? Nevermind, I'll inform everyone here since I doubt you'd tell the truth.

The crappie "phenomenom" that occurred at Red Lake wasn't caused naturally. What Jer is failing to mention, is that the abundance of crappies was caused by them filling a niche that had presently been held by a fish higher up the food chain; walleyes.

Walleyes had all but virtually dissapeared from Red Lake. Why? Because the Red Lake band of Chippewa did the impossible, and netted out a body of water that encompasses more then 250,000 acres. Since whites are only allowed to fish 48,000 acres of it, how could they fish it out Jer?

They couldn't. The Red Lake Band were soley responsible for fishing the lake out. The sad thing is, that the state dumped tens-of-millons of dollars into restocking the lake. With a minimal amount of assistance financially (and fry) from the tribe.

With a lack of walleyes in the lake, crappies filled the niche and flourished. The jumbo crappies dissapeared from Red Lake due to the reintroduction fo walleyes. Not because of angling. There are still jumbo crappies in the lake, but they represent the few that are left from the tremendous year classes of crappies that occurred during years of no walleyes in the lake due to overharvest by the Indians.

This is fact. If you don't believe me, ask a tribal bioligist from the Red Lake Band.



Jer_Londgren said:


> the reason so many people rip on the indians is because they can do something that we cant. Netting for example. Yeah once again some of the comments i have read fall into the ignorance and racism catagory. And some are just down right rude.


So do yours. You are clearly a very uniformed person.



Jer_Londgren said:


> P.S. thank you to the conservation minded non native who introduced millfoil to leech lake. Us uncivilized locals appreciate it.


I'm confused, are you referring to Ojibwe's when you say non-native?

You do realize that the land around Mille Lacs was occupied by the Dakotas until the Ojibwe stole the land from them by murdering them don't you? The Ojibwe are no more native to Mille Lacs then any White person is. I have some advice, do some history research. That land was stolen from the Sioux by your "people." So don't give me this condescending crap like white people are screwing you over. Do you know how many Sioux women and children were brutally murdered by the Ojibwe/Chippewa to take control of that land??? Don't act like they were some peace loving tribe who got screwed. They were as ruthless as any 'white man.' Maybe you should teach that to your kids since I doubt it is in the cirriculum the tribe allows your children to learn.

The Ojibwe have been occupying that land for fewer then 200 years. They were just lucky enough to have been occupying it at the time the U.S. proposed a treaty. They got lucky.

Luckily for them the treaty was upheld in a close 5-4 decision. So don't make it sound like it shouldn't be a controversial issue. You had only one more supreme judge agree with you then 'the whites.'

Furthermore, you are getting more then your share of the lake. I hope you keep netting it and fishing it out. Then there won't be any people walking through your casino doors or using your establishments. Ask Red Lake how well that panned out for them.


----------



## KEN W

Your'e right Matt.....The Chips chased the Sioux out of that area and out onto the prairie because they had guns given to them by the French.The Sioux then pushed the Cheyenne further west and took their land in the Dakotas.Native tribes hated each other far worse than they hated the whites.


----------



## Bustin Lips

Nicely said Matt. the biased opinion of Jer is almost sickening. I think the questions have been answered in Matt's post. You can't argue the truth. As for the floating walleyes, I'm pretty sure it goes a little deeper than the tourny anglers. Think about the root of the problem. I won't share my thoughts because I would hate to be called a racist  :roll: . It all stems back to netting during the spawn. uke:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay

Jeez guys, I've never understood the netting/spearing during spawning issue. A fish taken out of the population is not going to spawn, period. A fish taken out by net/spear five days before it spawns, or the same fish six months before, in June with a leech and lindy is still not going to spawn.
Of course you can say, let 'em spawn first, but then the arguement can be logically made that, although they were allowed to spawn, the sport fishermen take them out in Summer before the eggs could mature for the next spring spawn.
It's a circular, and silly argument. A dead fish has very poor chances of spawning the next spring no matter when in the year it dies.


----------



## Bustin Lips

In that case, why not shoot ducks in the spring? The ones shot during the season can't breed.


----------



## fubar

> I hope you keep netting it and fishing it out. Then there won't be any people walking through your casino doors or using your establishments.


:rollin: hes not an indian, his wife is you rude hillbilly!


----------



## midwesternn8iv

:******: I don't Know what all of you Sports fisherman are whining about? We (Indians) Dont take more then we need. We have not ever once made our Quota. There is plenty of fish in Mille Lacs to go around. We don't keep all of our fish , I myself help out the elderly who love to eat eat Walleye but lack the physical abilitities. Mille Lacs Band members Only take roughly 5000 ponds of fish per year. I myself don't care for Wisconsin Tribes coming out to Mille Lacs to fish. 
I think you angry fisherman should chill out and take life as it comes at you. There is nothing you can do about , so stop your whining. And if I ever find one you trying to mess with my net i will mess you up. That's like taking food out of my babies bellies and I myself will not tollerate that. Alot of rely on that fish in the spring for ceremonies and such. 
We respect our lake as you should to.


----------



## Bustin Lips

midwesternn8iv said:


> :ticked: I don't Know what all of you Sports fisherman are whining about? We (Indians) Dont take more then we need. We have not ever once made our Quota. There is plenty of fish in Mille Lacs to go around. We don't keep all of our fish , I myself help out the elderly who love to eat eat Walleye but lack the physical abilitities. Mille Lacs Band members Only take roughly 5000 ponds of fish per year. I myself don't care for Wisconsin Tribes coming out to Mille Lacs to fish.
> I think you angry fisherman should chill out and take life as it comes at you. There is nothing you can do about , so stop your whining. And if I ever find one you trying to mess with my net i will mess you up. That's like taking food out of my babies bellies and I myself will not tollerate that. Alot of rely on that fish in the spring for ceremonies and such.
> We respect our lake as you should to.


  5000 lbs. huh! Now that there is funny. Plus we're not whining, we're just saying fish out of a canoe.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Bustin Lips....

They only take 5000 pounds for 3900 members (This is the Mille Lac Band of Owjibwe)......that is not many fish per member.


----------



## blhunter3

If the indains want claim its their heritage, use a handmade canoe, handmade nets, and nothing else.


----------



## Bustin Lips

While the state allowable harvest shrunk to 307,500 pounds, the tribes' allowed take will increase from 100,000 pounds the past several years, to 122,500 pounds this year. That's because a new five-year management plan kicks in this year, according to Pat Schmalz, treaty biologist for the Minnesota DNR

only twice have they taken more than 80,000 lbs but that is still a little more than 5,000 lbs


----------



## Lil Sand Bay

BL
There are six other Bands involved in the Mille Lacs harvest besides the Mille Lacs Band. The State of Minn. decided not to negotiate with Mille Lacs alone with the harvest level at 7%, but to shoot craps with the Supreme Court instead. The six other signor Bands felt forced to join the law suit in order to protect their rights under the treaty. Those Bands make up the remainder of the spring harvest at Mille Lacs.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Bustin Lips...

Ok....80,000 pounds for 3900 members (I know more bands are allowed...but look at this)...... That would mean only 20 pounds of fish per member. Now average a 2 pounds a fish.....that is 10 fish. That is not that much.

I know of anglers that take 10 fish in a two long weekends.....They use them all with fish fry's and what not.


----------



## blhunter3

Why cannot they catch the fish with a rod and reel like normal people?


----------



## Chuck Smith

They can and they do......But netting is in their heritage and right to do so. Just like in ND it is the residents right to hunt the first week of the duck season all to themselves....No non-residents.


----------



## blhunter3

Well its my heritage to do other things, but you don't see me do those things now do you.


----------



## Chuck Smith

That is your choice.


----------



## midwesternn8iv

I know alot you don't value you culture and the way things were but. the Ojibwe people do. If you don't believe in something that you don't believe in then don't do it. I mean what are you people afraid of? That you wont get to take a picture of your trophy fish and satisfy your manhood? Ojibwe people net and use fish to feed there elderly and families. We have been relying on that lake for years and there is nothing we would do to harm it. The state and other agencies make sure we don't harm the lake. We realize that it is the 21st century and we have adjusted. It's time to realize that we are here to stay and we aren't going to change our ways just to make a few you happy!


----------



## goosehunternd

> That you wont get to take a picture of your trophy fish and satisfy your manhood?


After we take a picture of the trophy fish, we put it back in the lake! A little thing we like to call consevation, somthing that dosent make sense to you people!


----------



## fargodawg

are no Mods watching this go down hill this fast? slippery slope wiht the generalizations of a race, not defending either side of this issue, but am reading along and some of the actual information or history of this is interesting, but the "_they_ do this" and "ill mess you up" and "you people"

maybe at least move to the Hot Topics or lock it up until all are ready to take internet stupidity and threats to a local water hole or in this case maybe to a cleaning station and argue there and see where the insults of a race get them.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick

> Bustin Lips...
> 
> Ok....80,000 pounds for 3900 members (I know more bands are allowed...but look at this)...... That would mean only 20 pounds of fish per member. Now average a 2 pounds a fish.....that is 10 fish. That is not that much.


Now take into count the fish that does get thrown away and the number rises. Exactly to what number? We will never know, because they don't record dead or wasted fish. If they had to keep everything they caught in there nets it would be closer to your numbers, but the fact that they DO WASTE FISH taints your number. If you had to keep what you harvest I would have no problem, but if they leave the nets, fish die and rot! Those don't count twords their total LBS. Just wasted fish!


----------



## midwesternn8iv

I know for fact , that if whites were able to net that you would go in with your 30k boats and fish finder's and tear this lake apart! We are doing things within in the law and not out of it...GET IT?... So for people that don't even live on or near Mille Lacs what's your problem? Is it that Indian people get to do something that you can't, or is it just that you don't like Indians?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Do you know they waste fish? I don't know they waste fish. What I saw on the video was no wasted fish.


----------



## goosehunternd

I personaly dont see any fun in netting, and would not take part in it even if I could! Alot more fun in $30k boats and hook and line


----------



## Maverick

> I know for fact , that if whites were able to net that you would go in with your 30k boats and fish finder's and tear this lake apart! We are doing things within in the law and not out of it...GET IT?... So for people that don't even live on or near Mille Lacs what's your problem? Is it that Indian people get to do something that you can't, or is it just that you don't like Indians?


I know for a fact that we would have different regulations for netting, and the rest of your argument are the most racist thing I have read here!

Midwest~We are not saying that your shouldn't be proud.No one has said that! We are saying don't disrespect the valuable rescource you are making money at! Otherwise number will drastically fall like they have in the past!


----------



## Maverick

> Do you know they waste fish? I don't know they waste fish. What I saw on the video was no wasted fish.


Seen it first hand Chuck! :roll:

Are the fish that got caught in the nets ( a couple of weeks ago) in the ice wasted or will they use those rotted fish count twords their total LBS :-?
I'll answer it for you!!!!NO....so there is your wasted fish!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Maverick....

I am going by what I saw in the video. It looked like none of those fish were being wasted. They were going into coolers. Then you saw those coolers at the fillet station.

I am also going by what I have seen. I have witnessed the netting about 5 years ago when I was at a wedding close to mille lacs. I saw nobody wasting fish.


----------



## Maverick

Chuck Smith said:


> Maverick....
> 
> I am going by what I saw in the video. It looked like none of those fish were being wasted. They were going into coolers. Then you saw those coolers at the fillet station.
> 
> I am also going by what I have seen. I have witnessed the netting about 5 years ago when I was at a wedding close to mille lacs. I saw nobody wasting fish.


It's because they were all cleanable decent size fish. Do you really think they would allow people to show them throwing fish? If they pull up a net of dead rotted fish do you really think they keep and clean them? If you don't think they leave them out too long (sometimes, not all) you are fooling yourself,not me! Again there is your wasted fish. AS to what the numbers are,WE DON'T KNOW, because they don't have to report wasted fish. Just harvested filleted fish!


----------



## midwesternn8iv

I personally love fishing with hook and line. My children also love it. I want my children to know how things were done in the old days also. People shouldn't forget where there from and should value everything they can. I actually grew up elsewere and moved back here 12 years ago. 
I didn't know what race was till I moved back here. I was called names I never heard before when I moved here. Since then I don't like alot of people that have nonsense to say. To me you are nothing! You must realize that we are not going anywhere and should just learn how to deal with it.


----------



## goosehunternd

No sympathy here from me


----------



## Chuck Smith

Maverick....

Ok.....we will use numbers again. 80,000 pounds gets taken out (one person said on this thread). We will say another 40,000 pounds (which is lots of fish) gets wasted like you mentioned. Now that is 120000 pounds of fish.. Average 2 lbs per fish.....for 3,900 people.....That is still 30 lbs of fish per person. That is 15 fish per person.

Now you look at some of the people who travel every weekend during the summer to their cabin by the lake. Now that is 16 weekends from opener to sept. Now if one person catches 2 fish a weekend. That is 32 fish for that one person.

Who is taking more from the resource?

Again I don't like the netting during the spawning. because those fry that would have hatched would be there for the up coming seasons.


----------



## Bustin Lips

The difference is not every yahoo can catch a fish with a hook and line. Netting kind of takes the fun out of it! 
About the wasted fish, I haven't seen it first hand, but from what i was told, the northerns are flung back in the lake. Why? A true sportsman and/or a real person in need would be happy to have those fish. So the fact that the elderly are getting fed, i don't buy it. Ask my grandfather if he would like a few northerns, he would say of course, they are better than walleye


----------



## Bustin Lips

Lil Sand Bay said:


> Jeez guys, I've never understood the netting/spearing during spawning issue.


because everybody else has a season opener for a reason!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is going to the hot topics. Let's keep it civil guys.


----------



## midwesternn8iv

We are not just anybody....We are the Mille Lacs Band Of Ojibwe! It is time you start to realize it fool!


----------



## Maverick

Chuck Smith said:


> Maverick....
> 
> Ok.....we will use numbers again. 80,000 pounds gets taken out (one person said on this thread). We will say another 40,000 pounds (which is lots of fish) gets wasted like you mentioned. Now that is 120000 pounds of fish.. Average 2 lbs per fish.....for 3,900 people.....That is still 30 lbs of fish per person. That is 15 fish per person.
> 
> Now you look at some of the people who travel every weekend during the summer to their cabin by the lake. Now that is 16 weekends from opener to sept. Now if one person catches 2 fish a weekend. That is 32 fish for that one person.
> 
> Who is taking more from the resource?
> 
> Again I don't like the netting during the spawning. because those fry that would have hatched would be there for the up coming seasons.


That's IF your scenario happens! My scenario is real! "What if's" really hold no water to me, and now you are making excuses or "what if" to defend wasted fish!



> Now that is 16 weekends from opener to sept. Now if one person catches 2 fish a weekend. That is 32 fish for that one person.


Show me one person that does that! I know of NO ONE that has the time, patients, or drive to fish every weekend for 16 weeks straight. Again a "What if" sitaution! Hold no water to me. Unrealistic comparison! Hell weather wouldn't even let it happen! Now take in to consideration of the fish not biting one weekend so the number of fish taken actually drops!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Maverick you are making generalizations of all netters. You say all netters waste fish. Do they? Have you witness every netter waste fish? So you should heed your own words on what if's.

Also think about the people who live around Mille Lacs. I know many who fish every weekend. I have friends who fish the lake 30 weekends a year and they live in SEMN....ice fishing and summer fishing. They also catch fish.

Also I am not counting hook mortality rates.

So again my example is who takes from the resource more??? The weekend fisherman or the netters?


----------



## Maverick

Wrong again Chuck.......

Didn't read this did you......


> If you don't think they leave them out too long (sometimes, not all) you are fooling yourself


Hey if you feel that you need to defend their netting regulation then I guess that's were we AGREE to DISAGREE.

You see the thing you don't know is that I played football with the tribal leader's son at NDSU. I took a weekend and went to his house on the res. and spent some time there. The things I saw and wittnessed was something I never hope to see again. SO I will answer your question!



> So again my example is who takes from the resource more??? The weekend fisherman or the netters?


With them *netting during the spawn* and with an *unknown amount *of thrown dead fish, and the amount they get to LEGALLY *harvest*.....NETTERS


----------



## Chuck Smith

Again that is why in my last estimate I used

80,000 lbs used
40,000 lbs wasted (that is 1/2 half of the catch)
120,000 lbs total.

Instead of using one person for those weekends.....lets look at it like this.

Mille Lacs probably gets 1500 people fishing a week (more or less). For the summer 16 weeks (opener til sept.). That is a total of 24,000 people fishing. Lets give each person a 3 fish limit. Now some catch more or less. Now with the 2 lb per fish. That is 144,000 lbs of fish taken from the resource. We are also not talking about hooking mortality or ice fishing anglers.

Who is hurting the resource more?

Again I have no problem with the netting other than it is during the spawning.

Again agree to disagree.


----------



## Maverick

> Who is hurting the resource more?


*Netters!!!* Take into account the potential spawn they are taking away from the rescource! That's MILLIONS of eggs taken out of reproduction! Now put that on top of the total harvest, and dead fish!NETTERS!


----------



## Bustin Lips

midwesternn8iv said:


> We are not just anybody....We are the Mille Lacs Band Of Ojibwe! It is time you start to realize it fool!


It is time we realize what? :eyeroll: 
It's time you realize who is paying your way in life!


----------



## goosehunternd

> It's time you realize who is paying your way in life


!

:rollin:  Thats funny!


----------



## Maverick

> Also think about the people who live around Mille Lacs. I know many who fish every weekend. I have friends who fish the lake 30 weekends a year and they live in SEMN....ice fishing and summer fishing. They also catch fish.


Here is another thing to think about. All your friends that do fish, as much as you say they do, have the ability to release a 5- 10 lbs fish. A net does not have the same ability. Plus a 10 lbs fish in the netting industry is a prized fish for a supper table, where as a fisherman (with good ethics and standards) will release that fish to reproduce again one day!

http://news.minnesota.publicradio.org/f ... walleye-m/

and here about the 7th paragraph down.......

http://www.indiancountry.com/content.cfm?id=1096415026
SO please tell me Chuck...who really does more damage on the resourse?


----------



## whitehorse

i don't get people's logic in this. it's part of culture... get over it. If you think they are not doing proper works, take a look at what happened in the past. Native americans kept the lands, valued resources, and would hunt different areas, settlers come.... then what?

Don't celebrate thanksgiving. Too many turkeys are slaughtered for this one day that is culturally specific.. Stupid arguement right?

Furthurmore I hightly doubt that the quality of life for any of you has been worse due to the netting of fish. Although, perhaps you have caught less fish on millacs, and spent hours on nodak upset.

Now, think about how the quality of life is actually enhanced for Native americans to partake in this TRADITION.

SO, your quality of life will never change by banning it. Theirs will..

This is a no brainer


----------



## Jer_Londgren

I am white, and the non native comment. That would be a white guy. Like myself. Matt you are right about the crappie population. But it was pure greed from my race, that devestated the crappie population. Greed greed greed. The same as the perch on winnie, the walleyes on leech lake, all the perch in Wisconsin. The list goes on. If I came off as racist im sorry. Just got a little worked up about some of the comments. (filthy lazy animals.) Come on. Did I mention I am white. Show me a statement I made where i came of as just as racist as some of the other posts. Like (filthy lazy animals.) Wow.

Jer_Londgren
The white Guy.


----------



## Matt Jones

Jer_Londgren said:


> I am white, and the non native comment. That would be a white guy. Like myself. Matt you are right about the crappie population. But it was pure greed from my race, that devestated the crappie population. Greed greed greed.


Jer, what you're saying is completely false. That's what I have an issue with. Greed has Absolutely NOTHING to do with why the crappies are gone.

The crappies are gone because walleyes were reintroduced to the lake. The amazing year classes that produced 2 mile long schools don't occur when walleyes are there as a prey fish on crappies. What killed the crappies was the reintroduction of walleyes.

I personally would have liked to see the state not reintroduce walleyes and manage Red Lake as a trophy crappie fishery. It was the Red Lake Band that pushed for the restocking effort, not the DNR, or whites.

Furthermore, you do realize that non-Red Lake Tribal members (i.e. whites) are only allowed to fish 48,000 acres of upper Red. That accounts for 44% of Upper Red and 0% of lower Red. So how could whites possibly fish out the lake when they are only legally allowed to fish a fraction of it? Come on now, use your head. It's not possible. As soon as the walleyes came back, the crappies dissapeared. Any armchair biologist knew it was going to happen so the state (and the local area of commerces) encouraged people to take advantage of the abundunt crappies because it was a phenomenom that wouldn't last.

It had nothing to with overfishing. Well, except for the reason for the 'crappie boom'...since it was a direct result of over-commercial harvest via nets by the tribe. It just blows my mind that you don't understand this and have the balls to blame it on white people's greed. It's possibly one of the most racistly biased, and uniformed things I've ever heard anyone say. I'm honestly shaking my head right now that you would attempt to justify your stance by using such an eggregious case of 'tribal greed' as something caused by whites.


----------



## Jer_Londgren

blhunter3 said:


> If the indains want claim its their heritage, use a handmade canoe, handmade nets, and nothing else.


I hear this statement all the time. Well its my heritage, right, or whatever you want to call it, to fish with a rod and reel out of a boat. And i gaurantee i am not going back to the equipment my grandfather used and i sure as heck aint going back to rowing around the lake. We, (us white guys) have depth finders, gps, lake maps, fancy boats and every gadget under the sun. Its called technology. Are we the only race thats allowed to progress?


----------



## Jer_Londgren

Maybe i am wrong about the crappies but 10,000 cars a weekend did some damage. Maybe greed was the wrong word. I was up there a few times during the hayday of the crappies and it was insane. The amount of cars and the amount of fish we caught. I bow out of this argument. I admit, i should have done more research on the subject. Like I said earlier i got a little worked up about some of the comments made. If i offended anyone i am sorry.

Jeremy Londgren


----------



## Matt Jones

Jer_Londgren said:


> Maybe i am wrong about the crappies but 10,000 cars a weekend did some damage. Maybe greed was the wrong word. I was up there a few times during the hayday of the crappies and it was insane. The amount of cars and the amount of fish we caught.


Did damage to what? Those crappies shouldn't have been there! The only reason why they were there was because of the greed of the Red Lake Chippewas fishing the lake out of walleyes. You should be glad to see people utilize a dwindling resource before it was gone...

...Because the crappies weren't meant to stay there. The band didn't want them there. They urged the state to get walleyes back in the lake...and consequently, that lead to the loss of crappies. *It Has Nothing To Do With Sportfishing!*

Jers, when you were there, and saw all those vehicles, what part of the lake were you on? Obviously you were fishing the east side of Upper Red since that is the only legal place you are allowed to fish on the lake. Do you really think it was possible for them to fish out the entire lake when they are only alllowed to fish 1/5 of it?

You seem like a decent guy, and I hope you don't think I'm attacking you...I'm just attacking some of the falsehoods you're telling.

I have no problem with the Ojibwe netting Mille Lacs. The case went to the supreme court and they won. Case closed....they have the right to do it. I've moved on and I really don't care anymore at this point.

But that isn't the issue or the point of this thread. The issue is they went out in bad conditions and had the wind change and lost 2,000 feet of net (that were most likely full of walleyes) under the ice. That is a gross case of negligence that lead to a disgusting amount of waste. That is why people are pizzed here.


----------



## Bustin Lips

Maverick- Thanks for the two links, I personally thought they were quite interesting.


----------



## Jer_Londgren

Did damage to what? Those crappies shouldn't have been there!

Gotcha. It finally sunk in. I feel like a moron.

The reason I got so worked up about the waste is that the last I seen on the news was that they recovered all but twelve nets.


----------



## Jer_Londgren

Also the recovered nets were tore up by the ice and were balled up and not catching any fish. If this is the case with the lost nets thats good news. No one knows for sure. I searched mille lacs fishing nets and didnt see anything about the mass carnage that seems to be going around. I dont know whats in those nets. If they are full I have calmed down enough to realize that is just bad news all around.


----------



## fubar

word


----------



## ruger1

*And good times were had by all! *


----------



## Chuck Smith

Mav......

I agree that the netting during the spawn is wrong. Like I have stated that is the only problem I have with it.

But netting in general is not. I also got upset with what people were saying on this thread. Very narrow minded and racist.

I think why people get so upset is the size of the fish they see get taken in the nets. Just like you said a net you can't release the fish. It is a lot of jealousy.

But again I agree netting during the spawn is wrong.


----------



## KEN W

Aren't gill nets size selective?Large fish can't get their head in and small ones go through.Which is why in grocery stores and resturants you always see 1 1/2-3 lb fish.


----------



## Maverick

> Aren't gill nets size selective?Large fish can't get their head in and small ones go through.Which is why in grocery stores and resturants you always see 1 1/2-3 lb fish.


They are designed to catch fish big or small. Smaller net means smaller fish in the nets!

For me, personally, it has nothing to do with jealousy!


----------



## ruger1

An article about the missing nets.

http://www.forum.minnesotawaterfowler.c ... php?t=9513


----------



## USAlx50

Lil Sand Bay said:


> Jeez guys, I've never understood the netting/spearing during spawning issue. A fish taken out of the population is not going to spawn, period. A fish taken out by net/spear five days before it spawns, or the same fish six months before, in June with a leech and lindy is still not going to spawn.
> Of course you can say, let 'em spawn first, but then the arguement can be logically made that, although they were allowed to spawn, the sport fishermen take them out in Summer before the eggs could mature for the next spring spawn.
> It's a circular, and silly argument. A dead fish has very poor chances of spawning the next spring no matter when in the year it dies.


Maybe I can make this clear. If some big bad bear came and chowed on your mommy and daddy while they were in the foreplay stage of your conception, you wouldn't be here right now. Thus maybe the big bad bear should have held his hunger a little longer and waited for mommy to pop out baby you before he chomped your parents.


----------



## USAlx50

midwesternn8iv said:


> I know for fact , that if whites were able to net that you would go in with your 30k boats and fish finder's and tear this lake apart! We are doing things within in the law and not out of it...GET IT?... So for people that don't even live on or near Mille Lacs what's your problem? Is it that Indian people get to do something that you can't, or is it just that you don't like Indians?


No, my problem is that I have family that makes their living off of Mille lacs lake from their resort/ guiding business. Their customers are also your customers. Guess what though, when people have 2" slots they are less likely to spend their money in the mille lacs area at all whether it's at the casino, gas station, resort, wherever.

Wasteful sportsman make me just as mad. My blood gets boiling everytime I see someone on the lake handling a fish like an idiot only to release it so it can die.


----------



## blhunter3

Jer_Londgren said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the indains want claim its their heritage, use a handmade canoe, handmade nets, and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear this statement all the time. Well its my heritage, right, or whatever you want to call it, to fish with a rod and reel out of a boat. And i gaurantee i am not going back to the equipment my grandfather used and i sure as heck aint going back to rowing around the lake. We, (us white guys) have depth finders, gps, lake maps, fancy boats and every gadget under the sun. Its called technology. Are we the only race thats allowed to progress?
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay, I had to head to ND for a day and my grandparents don't have internet.

What I mean by that is, since its their heritage to net, then go net like the old school indians did it.


----------



## whitehorse

blhunter3 said:


> Jer_Londgren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the indains want claim its their heritage, use a handmade canoe, handmade nets, and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear this statement all the time. Well its my heritage, right, or whatever you want to call it, to fish with a rod and reel out of a boat. And i gaurantee i am not going back to the equipment my grandfather used and i sure as heck aint going back to rowing around the lake. We, (us white guys) have depth finders, gps, lake maps, fancy boats and every gadget under the sun. Its called technology. Are we the only race thats allowed to progress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I had to head to ND for a day and my grandparents don't have internet.
> 
> What I mean by that is, since its their heritage to net, then go net like the old school indians did it.
Click to expand...

your argument is pointless....

Let's take it to before canoes, swim and wade only. (severe sarcasm)

technology advances there is no reason or justification for penalizing them from resources and technology available!

that would be like insisting lefse can only be made using a fire that you made without matches, and it a brick oven. Not a sensible argument is it?(by the way I have no idea how you make that crap)


----------



## whitehorse

better yet, then every one would cry wolf because even more nets wern't saved becuase they just can't "canoe" fast enough

slippery slope

People won't stop complaining until they learn to control their envious desires.


----------



## blhunter3

whitehorse I just hate that certian people get certain privilages because of the ethnic background.


----------



## whitehorse

blhunter3 said:


> whitehorse I just hate that certian people get certain privilages because of the ethnic background.


Envy :Resentful or painful desire for another's advantages.

greed: Excessive desire for more than one needs or deserves.

racist: a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human races determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to rule others.

not tryin ta rock the boat bud, but i see all these in your threads, and it's kinda disheartening


----------



## cwoparson

> whitehorse I just hate that certian people get certain privilages because of the ethnic background.


Excuse me but I think they have the right, not a privilege as you put it, due to a treaty or contract with the US government as payment for giving up rights to part of their land. You may not like the terms of that treaty but it is one the courts say we will honor. Just like any contract you sign which you are bound by law to honor. Their ethnic background hasn't anything to do with it.


----------



## blhunter3

I just think that there should the same rules for all people not matter what race or treay was signed.


----------



## whitehorse

become a conservation officer and you can net

your logic still makes no sense


----------



## cwoparson

> should the same rules for all people not matter what race or treay was signed.


Good idea. The heck with obeying laws and treaties. Everyone should be allowed to use nets.


----------



## Luckyduck

cwoparson said:


> should the same rules for all people not matter what race or treay was signed.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. The heck with obeying laws and treaties. Everyone should be allowed to use nets.
Click to expand...

and what good would a man's *word*/promises/contracts/wills/deeds/anything else be worth???


----------



## Luckyduck

sorry I bolded *word *because that seems to be a lost trait these days


----------



## ruger1

> racist: a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human races determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to rule others.


Racism will exist as long as different sets of people are treated differently. Aren't we all supposed to be equal? Doesn't that eliminate racism? 
Indians get special rights that whites feel are infringing on their own rights, racism will flourish.

I don't care what color you are. Me personally, it's all about the monies. My tax dollars and license fees are being taken out of a pot and used to benefit those that do not contribute to the pot. Simple as that, for me.


----------



## whitehorse

then you must REALLY have beef with the war!!


----------



## ruger1

Heck yeah, that's a lot of monies!


----------



## blhunter3

I think your right ruger1, racism will always be there until everyone is treated eqaul. I understand that men gets certain things and women get certian things, and blacks, white, asian, mexican, and indains all get certain rights or privialge here and there, but if we want to fix it, then we need to started leveling the playing field.


----------



## cwoparson

Luckyduck, that was simply sarcasm on my part. Of course you are right and that was my point. When someone puts fourth a notion to not honor a treaty, contract, or their countries word then usually what they are really saying is only if it benefits me personally should that word be kept.


----------



## barebackjack

blhunter3 said:


> I think your right ruger1, racism will always be there until everyone is treated eqaul. I understand that men gets certain things and women get certian things, and blacks, white, asian, mexican, and indains all get certain rights or privialge here and there, but if we want to fix it, then we need to started leveling the playing field.


A great idea, although a highly idealistic idea. And sadly, idealistic ideas never go far in the real world.

I dont really care about the netting other than the fact that its during the spawn. We dont shoot ducks or pheasants or deer in the spring, do we?


----------



## Bustin Lips

We dont shoot ducks or pheasants or deer in the spring, do we?[/quote]

exactly my point!


----------



## Matt Jones

barebackjack said:


> I dont really care about the netting other than the fact that its during the spawn. We dont shoot ducks or pheasants or deer in the spring, do we?


But we fish for walleyes during the spawn. So what's your point???

If ND had a closed season during the spawn it's one thing, but they don't. So your point is moot.


----------



## blhunter3

Does ND allow netting?


----------



## goosehunternd

> blhunter3 Posted:
> Does ND allow netting?


I was wondering the same thing, I havent heard of it in ND but im not sure


----------



## blhunter3

I am alomst positive that ND was smart and doesn't allow it.


----------



## blhunter3

I cannot wait till I move back to your great state.


----------



## Bustin Lips

speaking of mille lacs, anybody waste their time up there?


----------



## snow

I just stumbled across this thread and I must say that Mr Jones did a hellofa job posting facts on what has happened and what will happen on this issue.THANKS MATT.

And i8,

VERY TRUE statement,most folks don't realize that the majority of netting tribes are from wisc,they come and pilage the lake and leave after two weeks,giving nothing in return.

And you should continue with your culture,teach your children the old ways.


----------



## snow

I see nett #13 was recoverd last weekend,know one has claimed the nett and there was'nt a name attached.

Futher up in this thread it was said that the recoverd netts did not contain many if any fish,the netts were "all balled up" far from the turth,the mille laces messenger has film footage of recoverd netts loaded with dead,rotting walleyes as they pulled in these 100ft netts.


----------



## Bustin Lips

way to stir the pot again snow :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

:stirpot:


----------

